# Tether patch yet?



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there a tether patch out for the D3 yet? I own a DX, I'm just investigating for a friend. I used a TBH Tether Patch for my DX and it works great, was one ever released for the D3? It's rooted, but all the tether apps that I tried complained and try to get you to pay for the VZW Tether Plan.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

The TBH Hack works for the D3

Clicky Link


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah if you use the patch let me know how your data speeds are because I used it on 4 different phones and after the hack all I could get was 1x till I unpatched.


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

The Droid X one works on the D3? I know they're similar, but just wanna confirm before I try and flash anything. I'll wait a few days for a response before I attempt a flash. Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

spasch said:


> The one above is the one I use without issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Oh, yeah, I was trying to avoid that workaround. I would personally do that if I owned a D3, however my friend isn't too tech savy and that would fly right over her head, as I don't see her too often I can't just do it for her. Oh well.


----------



## nka (Jun 22, 2011)

Wifi Tether app won't work if rooted?


----------



## SocalDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

nka said:


> Wifi Tether app won't work if rooted?


I would like to know this as well....


----------



## tekahuna (Nov 8, 2011)

SocalDroid said:


> I would like to know this as well....


I believe you still need a workaround of some sort to avoid the Self Provision redirect. I believe there are several method, yet I don't have a D3 to direct you.

One thing to note... ***NEVER*** Have your account Provisioned for Tether, and be TBH patched. That is asking for a burn in your pocketbook.


----------

